# Leopacata



## Anthony P (Nov 26, 2014)

This is a cool high def video of a Leopard Tortoise X Sulcata hybrid that my partner Gerard has been caring for lately.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 26, 2014)

Which are the father? Leopard or the Sulcata??


----------



## Elohi (Nov 26, 2014)

I still find these animals fascinating.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 26, 2014)

I want one


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

when it becomes older will they use it for breeding with other leocattas?


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 26, 2014)

Remember this from few years back ? ......














"been there done that" ...

Now this would have been a crazy cross..... (this was never intentional and never happened , but every time if put together in close range - this male elongated would go after the leo female ....)


[/URL
]


JD~


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 26, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Remember this from few years back ? ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say I like the idea...


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 26, 2014)

It was an interesting project a buddy of mine did (which I was very intrigued )....This was quite a few years back , so it was "unique" at the time. The two animals I had from weeks old , were actually very awesome torts - both in looks as it was neat to see the developmental change in coloring and characteristics displayed with both species involved as well as exceptional personalities . I wish I actually would have l kept these two ...
unfortunately the person who purchased them has never been in contact....


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 26, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> I can't say I like the idea...



I agree ...


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 26, 2014)

Before all the negative speculation and opinions are thrown out ….there was a lot learned from this in a scientific perspective. This is/was not a “forced copulation” so it seems species that “are closely related will and can produce hatchlings. Is this a need for sex? A built in cue that all males must breed? Are there pheromones involved? What cues for sexual advancement did the male make?
…. The list can go on and on …..Now I’m not saying I agree with crossing – but nevertheless until folks do something like this – we would never know. Try tracing your own DNA and you would be very surprised ….…


----------



## AmRoKo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hybrids are awesome. I love seeing the differences in crosses.


----------



## wellington (Nov 26, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Before all the negative speculation and opinions are thrown out ….there was a lot learned from this in a scientific perspective. This is/was not a “forced copulation” so it seems species that “are closely related will and can produce hatchlings. Is this a need for sex? A built in cue that all males must breed? Are there pheromones involved? What cues for sexual advancement did the male make?
> …. The list can go on and on …..Now I’m not saying I agree with crossing – but nevertheless until folks do something like this – we would never know. Try tracing your own DNA and you would be very surprised ….…



Hey, I know I'm a mutt and proud of it

Would love to,know, if there were a female of the same species as the male, would he had still gone for the leopard female or the one of the same species? Hmm.
Although the cross breeding make cute torts, dogs, cats, etc, etc, I don't like it and don't like that people are purposely doing it. Not saying you or the friend with the pic torts, but there is another person that is all about it and he would probably cross a tort with anything if it would produce money makers. Mistakes happens, I get that, but doing it on purpose, I think it's wrong.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2014)

I think it's a beautiful cross. Would I do it? No, but I'm not totally against the idea if someone else does it. Would I buy one? I really doubt it. But I like looking at them.


----------



## erica anne (Nov 26, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Before all the negative speculation and opinions are thrown out ….there was a lot learned from this in a scientific perspective. This is/was not a “forced copulation” so it seems species that “are closely related will and can produce hatchlings. Is this a need for sex? A built in cue that all males must breed? Are there pheromones involved? What cues for sexual advancement did the male make?
> …. The list can go on and on …..Now I’m not saying I agree with crossing – but nevertheless until folks do something like this – we would never know. Try tracing your own DNA and you would be very surprised ….…




I am curious, are these guys typically sterile?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 26, 2014)

Friendly reminder, this is not a debate.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 26, 2014)

wellington said:


> Hey, I know I'm a mutt and proud of it
> 
> .



Ruff Ruff .......that just made X mas shopping a whole lot easier this year ...Barb ....


----------



## dmmj (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok, this thread will be locked, if the rules are not followed, no debate here.


----------



## Turtlepete (Nov 26, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Ok, this thread will be locked, if the rules are not followed, no debate here.



So….my post stating completely and entirely un-confrontational opinions, attempting to discourage debate, AND defending Gerard's reputation (actually, mostly just that), was deemed inappropriate because this is "not a debate thread"? I'll have to re-read the seven rules again….guess I missed something?

I guess _maybe_ I'll be allowed to re-iterate the part that I would suggest everyone simply appreciate this animal for what it is, an oddity, regardless of your opinion or the methods used to produce it. Beautiful animal, Anthony. Who produced it?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 26, 2014)

@Turtlepete defending someone is still debating, I moved your post to the mod section, if you think my descion was wrong, please feel free to contact another mod, and bring up your concern (s).


----------



## leigti (Nov 26, 2014)

So that is a very pretty and cute tortoise. I have heard all sides of the debate so I won't go there. But I am interested in the scientific aspect. research on these crosses? How does it affect their health? Habits? Personalities? Tolerance to different and varied environment? Diet preferences? Breeding activity? Fertility? Hatch rate? What happens three generations down the line? Having answers to some of these questions would be very interesting and could make less of a debatable topic depending on those answers.


----------



## wellington (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't think any of the hatchlings are old enough to have been bred yet. Not of the ones I have seen anyway.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2014)

I have to admit, I find these guys very interesting and intriguing. I want to see what they look like as adults.


----------



## Anthony P (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry I missed coming back to this thread. This video isn't meant to promote anything. Gerard has the tortoise, but I personally don't know who produced it. Perhaps he can answer that question.

I can tell you that no one at theTurtleRoom has ever produced hybrids, intentionally or unintentionally. For what that's worth.


----------

